# Eclipse solar de 20 Março 2015



## Orion (16 Dez 2014 às 04:00)

Antecipo-me um pouco e abordo o eclipse do ano que vem no caso de alguém querer viajar para assistir.

No dia 20 de Março de 2015, haverá um eclipse total do Sol. A totalidade terá a duração de 02m47s e será visível principalmente no mar. Em terra, serão as ilhas de Svalbard e Faroé as contempladas. As localizações situadas a norte terão uma melhor visão. Primeiro, o trajeto do evento:







No caso de Portugal Continental (Lisboa), o eclipse começa às 7:59 e termina às 10:09. O eclipse atinge o seu ponto máximo às 9:01. Com uma altitude de 26º, o Sol não estará muito elevado no céu. Em Lisboa será possível ver +-65%. No grupo central dos Açores e Norte da Galiza, 80% será visível. Contudo, e por exemplo, em Ponta Delgada, Açores, o eclipse máximo ocorre quando o Sol está elevado apenas 11.9º. Portanto, só será visível uma escuridão mais prolongada do que o habitual (as nuvens nunca deixarão ver). Portanto, é recomendável saber os dados de cada localização.






Para uma animação do evento, estando em Lisboa, clicar aqui. Para localizações personalizadas, há uma caixa para isso (linha laranja). Outra animação do evento total aqui.

No caso de não ser possível ver ao vivo, há dois sites. Slooh e Gloria Project.

Para os mais aventureiros (e com dinheiro pois não é muito barato), há diversos cruzeiros que desviaram a rota para a observação. Até há uma companhia que vai estrear um navio.

Depois deste eclipse, o próximo total na Europa será em 2026. Que será visível em Portugal, como já mencionei anteriormente.


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2015 às 18:58)

Já de vez aproveito para publicar uma animação do eclipse solar que se avizinha:






Para além dos sites que já publiquei para a sua visualização, há também estes abaixo. Pressuponho que seja possível ver auroras boreais também (em alguns). Há câmaras em tempo real e outras com intervalo:

http://weather.cs.uit.no/cam/

http://www.spitsbergen-svalbard.com/photos-panoramas-videos-and-webcams/spitsbergen-webcams.html

http://www.fae.fo/Default.aspx?pageid=12580

Esta empresa faz transporte marítimo ao longo de toda a costa da Noruega. Cada navio tem uma webcam exterior - com pouca qualidade contudo (clicar em cada navio, a webcam aparecerá logo abaixo na página):

http://www.hurtigruten.com/uk/Travel-planner/Ships/Hurtigrutens-Ships/

Um mapa com a localização individual de cada navio:

http://www.hurtigruten.com/uk/Travel-planner/Map/


----------



## AzoresPower (1 Mar 2015 às 11:50)

Sábado disse:
			
		

> Há 16 anos que não havia um eclipse solar de tão grande magnitude. Será visto em toda a Europa, incluindo Rússia e Turquia, e em algumas zonas do Norte de África. Segundo a Rede Europeia de Operadores de Sistemas de Transmissão de Electricidade (ENTSO-E) "Este eclipse total será um teste sem precedentes ao sistema de electricidade da Europa".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in http://www.sabado.pt/mundo/detalhe/eclipse_total_do_sol_pode_provocar_apagao.html


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2015 às 20:19)

Modelação do eclipse para Carcavelos, segundo o programa Stellarium:

Início, toque dos limbos dos discos solar e lunar: 8:02 





cerca de meia hora depois:





ocultação máxima cerca das 9 h










Final, cerca das 10:10


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2015 às 18:01)

AzoresPower disse:


> in http://www.sabado.pt/mundo/detalhe/eclipse_total_do_sol_pode_provocar_apagao.html



Em Portugal, dado que a potencia de produtores fotovoltaicos ligados à rede ronda os apenas os 400MW, não é de esperar qualquer problema.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Mar 2015 às 18:38)

Só para meter um bocado nojo, era _engraçado_ que estivesse nublado...


----------



## camrov8 (2 Mar 2015 às 19:43)

em Março não seria de estranhar, mas a noticia digamos é um bocado a Correio da manhã, quantas horas de sol a Europa do norte  recebe no inverno


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2015 às 23:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Só para meter um bocado nojo, era _engraçado_ que estivesse nublado...



Sinceramente, nesta altura, até troco um eclipse parcial como este por uma boa carga d'água!


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2015 às 17:03)

Ainda em relação ao eclipse do dia 20:






Horário para todos os distritos:






Informação completa aqui e aqui.

Métodos de observação do sol aqui e aqui.


----------



## actioman (7 Mar 2015 às 18:20)

Orion disse:


> Ainda em relação ao eclipse do dia 20:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O Observatório Astronómico de lisboa, que publicou esta tabela, esqueceu-se do distrito de Portalegre!


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2015 às 19:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Só para meter um bocado nojo, era _engraçado_ que estivesse nublado...





StormRic disse:


> Sinceramente, nesta altura, até troco um eclipse parcial como este por uma boa carga d'água!


----------



## Vince (7 Mar 2015 às 19:33)

Ainda falta muito para olhar para modelos, pena não ser nestes dias que tem estado tão bom. Esperemos que esteja céu limpo, é sempre um grande evento.
O grande eclipse das nossas vidas (Portugal continental) é daqui a 11 anos, num final de tarde de Agosto de 2026.  Aí é que serão proibidas as nuvens 
Esperemos estar por cá todos com saúde para uma gigantesca romaria ao norte da PI onde será visível o eclipse total.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/SE2026Aug12T.png
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_eclipse_of_August_12,_2026


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2015 às 20:02)

Vince disse:


> O grande eclipse das nossas vidas (Portugal continental) é daqui a 11 anos, num final de tarde de Agosto de 2026. Aí é que serão proibidas as nuvens
> Esperemos estar por cá todos com saúde para uma gigantesca romaria ao norte da PI onde será visível o eclipse total.



Vai ser um sonho real sem dúvida, um eclipse total uma hora antes do pôr-do-sol, nos Cantábricos ou Picos de Europa, talvez na Sanabria, como espectáculo não se pode querer mais!




Vamos começar já a fazer planos.


----------



## Garcia (7 Mar 2015 às 21:39)

Podes crer que, se cá estiver, vou ter bem em conta antecipar as férias que costuma ser em Setembro. .


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2015 às 21:47)

Há quem pretenda filmar o eclipse com uma GoPro:

http://www.space.com/28747-solar-eclipse-stratosphere-video.html


Os astronautas da ISS é que terão uma visão espectacular.


----------



## Vince (7 Mar 2015 às 23:29)

AnDré disse:


> Em Portugal, dado que a potencia de produtores fotovoltaicos ligados à rede ronda os apenas os 400MW, não é de esperar qualquer problema.



Deixando de lado o habitual tabloidismo de alguns media, é uma questão bastante interessante e pertinente. Mesmo uma muito pequena disrupção, por mais pequena que seja, se não estiver prevista na carga do sistema, é suficiente para fazer colapsar uma grande rede eléctrica.
Em Portugal o peso solar é bastante baixo, em Espanha já é maior, e na Alemanha por exemplo já é bastante significativo.
Como muitas destas coisas estão baseadas em modelos numéricos atmosféricos (e não astronómicos), quer nas eólicas ou solares por ex., sabes como se processa a negociação da energia no mercado nestas circunstâncias? Se estiverem bem feitos os modelos certamente teriam em conta dados astronómicos também, como um eclipse neste caso. Se não estiverem modelados, provavelmente terão que "martelar" manualmente a situação para evitar problemas na rede, que julgo que é o que farão.

Um bom texto que aborda este assunto:
https://www.entsoe.eu/Documents/Publications/SOC/150219_Solar_Eclipse_Impact_Analysis_Final.pdf


----------



## seqmad (8 Mar 2015 às 12:32)

Vince disse:


> Ainda falta muito para olhar para modelos, pena não ser nestes dias que tem estado tão bom. Esperemos que esteja céu limpo, é sempre um grande evento.
> O grande eclipse das nossas vidas (Portugal continental) é daqui a 11 anos, num final de tarde de Agosto de 2026.  Aí é que serão proibidas as nuvens
> Esperemos estar por cá todos com saúde para uma gigantesca romaria ao norte da PI onde será visível o eclipse total.
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/SE2026Aug12T.png
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_eclipse_of_August_12,_2026



Vince para mim melhor ainda é o eclipse total menos de um ano depois, em Agosto de 2027, sobre o Estreito de Gibraltar, a meio do dia e com uma duração longa, com a totalidade sobre o sul de Espanha e Norte de Marrocos... é só um saltinho até lá... e poucos meses depois em Janeiro de 2028 um eclipse anular no Algarve e Sudoeste alentejano... vai ser um ano e meio inesquecível, falta ainda é imenso tempo...


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2015 às 00:13)

Tendo em conta que as ilhas Faroé são muito pequenas (esgotam rapidamente a capacidade hoteleira) e Svalbard é pouco habitada e muito agreste dada a sua localização, interessante será ver a previsão marítima. Não menos que 6 cruzeiros (procurei mas não encontrei mais nenhum) tentarão dar aos passageiros memórias inesquecíveis:

http://www.pocruises.com/x506n/?search=true

http://www.fredolsencruises.com/pla...olar-Eclipse-Cruise-M1505?referrer=7&isback=1

http://www.fredolsencruises.com/pla...olar-Eclipse-Cruise-W1502?referrer=7&isback=1

https://www.cruiseandmaritime.com/cruise/r502/solar-eclipse-northern-lights

https://www.cruiseandmaritime.com/cruise/g500/solar-eclipse-maiden-cruise

https://www.cruiseandmaritime.com/cruise/p500/solar-eclipse-northern-lights-spectacular

Um sétimo navio ia fazer o mesmo mas pegou fogo:

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-31062898

Procurei no site do navio mas a viagem não aparece. Presumo que tenha sido cancelada.

Este eclipse tem duas outras curiosidades. Vai acontecer aquando de uma super lua:

http://earthsky.org/tonight/supermoon-to-stage-total-eclipse-of-the-sun-on-march-20

E os eclipses no pólo norte só acontecem a cada 400/500 mil anos:

http://www.svalbard2015.no/pages/eclipse.html

Por fim, outras pessoas tentarão escapar ao mar e às nuvens voando num avião privado:

http://www.travelquesttours.com/tours/2015-flight-to-totality/welcome/

----//----

Adição:

Relativamente ao navio avariado, não há pior azar do que este. As reservas para o eclipse começaram a 31 de Maio de 2013:

http://media.fredolsencruises.com/p...arch-2015-with-fred-olsen-cruise-lines-872423

Mês e meio antes, o navio pega fogo e tudo fica cancelado.


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2015 às 00:45)

Numa pesquisa mais aprofundada o número de cruzeiros aumenta para 9:

http://www.voyagesofdiscovery.co.uk/cruises-overview/natural-wonders-and-total-eclipse/

http://www.smyrilline.com/destinations/faroe-islands/total-solar-eclipse-2015

http://travel.saga.co.uk/ocean-crui...1/03/2015&boardbasis=FB#app-Phoebe|11/03/2015


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2015 às 08:51)

seqmad disse:


> Vince para mim melhor ainda é o eclipse total menos de um ano depois, em Agosto de 2027, sobre o Estreito de Gibraltar, a meio do dia e com uma duração longa, com a totalidade sobre o sul de Espanha e Norte de Marrocos... é só um saltinho até lá... e poucos meses depois em Janeiro de 2028 um eclipse anular no Algarve e Sudoeste alentejano... vai ser um ano e meio inesquecível, falta ainda é imenso tempo...



Pois é, nem tinha reparado nesse por não ser total em Portugal, ao contrário do de 2026 que é total mesmo no extremo nordeste de Portugal continental.

Ainda melhor, teremos 2 eclipses totais seguidos, a apenas uma pequena viagem de distância para a generalidade dos portugueses, e ambos em Agosto, mês em que a probabilidade do céu estar limpo é alta.

De qualquer forma se estiver favorável é sempre de arriscar logo tudo no primeiro de 2026 hehe.
E ainda esse anular, que já tinha visto, em 2028. Grande fartura 3 anos seguidos.
Há uns séculos ou milénios atrás, seria sinal do fim de mundo para os povos ibéricos


----------



## NunoC (11 Mar 2015 às 15:42)

A ideia dos cruzeiros é excelente e é uma opção monetária a ter em conta! Grande trabalho de investigação!


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2015 às 21:15)

Penso que cá nos Açores o melhor local para se ver o eclipse é mesmo no topo da Montanha do Pico. Os restantes vão ter que se contentar com um amanhecer mais prolongado. Alguns felizardos, porventura, poderão ver o eclipse a olho nú mediante o filtro proporcionado pelas nuvens. Mas, na mesma, é algo a acompanhar nos modelos especialmente a partir do dia 18.


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2015 às 20:48)

Na Islândia há uma excursão para se ver o eclipse. Em termos numéricos é, provavelmente, a observação mais frustrante possível:



> Around an hour later the eclipse will reach its peak and the Moon will have blocked about *97,5%* of the sun. The sky will go dark and you will be able to see stars in the sky. On the left side of the Sun it will be possible to see Venus.



https://www.re.is/day-tours/the-solar-eclipse-experience-once-in-a-lifetime

Não obstante o valor inicialmente obsceno de 10900 isk, fica por +-73 euros:

http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?Amount=10900&From=ISK&To=EUR

O trajeto deste eclipse é mais largo tendo em conta a curvatura da Terra e a superlua. Infelizmente calhou no mar. Se fosse no Canadá ou até na Rússia seria muito mais acessível.

O mais engraçado da excursão anteriormente mencionada é que até dão um certificado


----------



## Paelagius (13 Mar 2015 às 02:21)

Se o céu estiver desimpedido, onde poderemos encontrar os óculos de protecção?


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2015 às 02:46)

Paelagius disse:


> Se o céu estiver desimpedido, onde poderemos encontrar os óculos de protecção?



Provavelmente nas farmácias, centros de saúde ou até jornais. Nos últimos eclipses foi assim:

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=17494&tm=8&layout=121&visual=49

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Interior.aspx?content_id=872250

Falta saber se é gratuito (pouco provável) ou não. Nos próximos dias certamente haverá mais informação.

Adição:

Recentemente a distribuição deu bronca:

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/portugal/detalhe/conta-dos-oculos-sofre-eclipse.html

Ver-se-á.


----------



## Orion (14 Mar 2015 às 20:42)

A maior parte dos Centros de Ciência Viva do país acolhem, entre as 08:00 e as 10:00, sessões públicas de Observação do eclipse solar de forma segura, com telescópio e outros meios.

Em Lisboa, será possível assistir a observações públicas em dois locais: no campus da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa, no Campo Grande, e no Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa (OAL), na Tapada da Ajuda. Estas sessões são coordenadas pelo OAL e pelo Instituto de Astrofísica e Ciências do Espaço.

Segundo informação avançada pelo OAL, em ambos os locais estarão disponíveis telescópios, com filtros apropriados, para observação deste fenómeno. A organização ressalva, contudo, que as observações estão dependentes das condições meteorológicas.

As sessões de observação têm início às 8:00 e terminam às 10:30, sendo que o acesso a ambas as atividades é livre e não exige inscrição prévia, ou seja, basta aparecer!

Também o Planetário do Porto acolhe, no mesmo dia, uma sessão pública de observação, das 08h às 10h. Segundo soube o Boas Notícias, a entrada é livre e além dos telescópios vão ser distribuídos alguns óculos de segurança. Será também exibida, na sala que foi recém-modelada, uma simulação da observação do eclipse a partir do espaço.

http://boasnoticias.pt/noticias_Portugal-prepara-se-para-ver-o-eclipse-do-Sol_22786.html?page=0


----------



## Orion (14 Mar 2015 às 20:46)

Relativamente a S. Miguel:

Caso queira observar o eclipse e não se possa dirigir ao OASA, contacte-nos em 296 492 764 ou para o geral@oasa.pt. O OASA poderá ajudar a disponibilizar os meios necessários para a observação do Sol segura.

Em Ponta Delgada o fenómeno terá início 06h53, com a Lua a cruzar o limbo do Sol quando este ainda está muito perto do horizonte. Por este motivo, o fenómeno terá melhor visibilidade na ponta mais Este da ilha de São Miguel. O máximo deste eclipse parcial irá acontecer às 07h49 no Grupo Oriental e um minuto depois no Grupo Central, com a Lua a cobrir cerca de 77% do diâmetro solar. A Lua terminará a sua passagem às 08h50, dando por concluído o fenómeno.

A visibilidade do fenómeno está dependente das condições meteorológicas. Para além de poder observar o Sol com os telescópios apropriados, o OASA irá fazer uma pequena apresentação onde será possível compreender como funcionam os eclipses e quando poderemos voltar a observar estes fenómenos nos Açores. A participação nesta atividade tem um custo de 1€ para maiores de 12 anos, sendo gratuita para menores.

http://oasa.centrosciencia.azores.gov.pt/actividade/eclipse-parcial-do-sol-no-oasa-2015


----------



## Orion (14 Mar 2015 às 20:47)

Em Aveiro:

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/fisua.pt...26576.126597297412042/834824799922618/?type=1

Para comprar óculos para ver o eclipse (um bocado caros):

http://www.bs-astro.com/pt/loja/532-baader-oculos-para-eclipse.html


----------



## Orion (14 Mar 2015 às 22:26)

Fazendo uma previsão com muitaaaaa antecedência (e simplificada) para o dia do eclipse:

Nas ilhas faroé, o mar parece que estará agradável com ondas de 3/4/5 metros:







Até nem é muito. Hoje por exemplo está a fazer ondas >6 metros:






Sites para o acompanhamento da ondulação marítima:

http://forecast.uoa.gr/wamindx.php?option=2

http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/waves/viewer.shtml?-multi_1-latest-hs-NE_atlantic-

http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-oceano-atlantico.php

Se a tendência se mantiver, a visualização do eclipse está condenada (ECM - 8/9 horas antes):

Cobertura nebulosa:






Precipitação:






Fonte: http://en.vedur.is/weather/shipping/atlantic/

Nos Açores, a previsão é péssima. A nebulosidade total é tendencialmente moderada:






Mais especificamente:

Cobertura moderada de nuvens altas nos grupos ocidental e central mas muito elevada no grupo oriental:






Muitas nuvens médias nos 3 grupos (o grupo ocidental está na 'fronteira'):






E um número moderado de nuvens baixas nos grupos ocidental e oriental. O grupo central, nesta previsão, tem uma extensa cobertura:






Fontes:

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...VAR=pslv&HH=0&ARCHIV=0&PANEL=0&ZOOM=0&PERIOD=

http://www.weather.ul.pt/ (aplicável a 72 horas ou menos).

Como anteriormente mencionei, a montanha do Pico parece ser a melhor opção.

Nota: Publicação corrigida.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Mar 2015 às 23:47)

Se as previsões se confirmarem, ninguém irá necessitar de óculos especiais para ver o eclipse!


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 04:24)

Como identificar a sombra da Lua nas imagens de satélite:

http://www.eumetsat.int/website/home/News/DAT_2568126.html

Isto será mais visível, porventura, aqui:

http://en.vedur.is/weather/shipping/satellites/#type=atlantic

http://www.sat24.com/en/eu


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 15:48)

A Sociedade Portuguesa de Oftamologia confirma que os óculos de proteção estão à venda nas farmácias:



> Os filtros solares oculares são vendidos nas farmácias e devem ter marca CE obrigatória, cumprindo a Norma Europeia EN 169/1992 e a Directiva Europeia CEE 89/686.



http://www.spoftalmologia.pt/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Eclipse-solar-2015-SPO1.pdf

http://www.spoftalmologia.pt/informacao-publica-sobre-o-eclipse-do-sol/


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 17:23)




----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (15 Mar 2015 às 20:40)

Eu vou assistir ao eclipse a partir de Edimburgo, com 93% de obscuridade!
Vou tentar depois por fotos, conforme conseguir aceder ao fórum lá! 

http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/uk/edinburgh


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 15:56)

Afinal...

Na próxima sexta-feira será possível ver um eclipse solar. Contudo, quase não há à venda óculos adequados. A observação direta pode causar cegueira instantânea ou gradual, alerta o Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa (OAL). Para minimizar os riscos junto dos alunos, o Ministério da Educação, em colaboração com a Direção-Geral da Saúde (DGS) e o Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa, prepara informação a divulgar nas escolas sobre como ver o eclipse em segurança, com o recurso a cartolina e espelhos.

"Este ano não houve, ao contrário de 2005, distribuição de óculos. Mesmo nas lojas da especialidade quase não há óculos disponíveis", diz Rui Agostinho, presidente do OAL. Uma posição partilhada por Raimundo Ferreira, proprietário da loja Astrofoto, que referiu: "Os óculos de filtro, que custam cerca de 4,5 euros, não estão a ser vendidos nas farmácias como habitualmente." "O eclipse não foi muito divulgado, nem existiram organizações ligadas à Saúde e Educação a mostrarem interesse. Então não mandei vir muitos. Mas agora, já estão praticamente esgotados e o meu fornecedor, que é alemão, já não tem mais", acrescentou. 

Em 2005, os óculos foram distribuídos de forma gratuita pela DGS em colaboração com a Associação Nacional de Farmácias (ANF) e a Sociedade Portuguesa de Oftalmologia. A ANF esclareceu que as farmácias estão disponíveis, caso alguma entidade queira fazer a distribuição dos óculos. Junto do Ministério da Saúde não foi possível obter uma explicação sobre a não distribuição de óculos. 

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/...ha_filtros_solares_para_observar_eclipse.html


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Mar 2015 às 17:03)

Não há óculos e agora? Eu queria muito ver o eclipse, mas se não há óculos. Estou a pensar em usar um raio x, mas tendo miopia não sei se deva. Bem sei, que os raios x não protegem os olhos das radiações solares.


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 17:11)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Não há óculos e agora? Eu queria muito ver o eclipse, mas se não há óculos. Estou a pensar em usar um raio x, mas tendo miopia não sei se deva. Bem sei, que os raios x não protegem os olhos das radiações solares.



http://oal.ul.pt/observar-o-sol-em-seguranca/#tab-5

O método 'folha com furos' é mais fácil.


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Mar 2015 às 17:32)

Orion disse:


> http://oal.ul.pt/observar-o-sol-em-seguranca/#tab-5
> 
> O método 'folha com furos' é mais fácil.



Pois tá bem, mas quem mora em apartamentos é complicado. Pode ser, que haja à venda nas lojas de óculos, multiópticas e afins...


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 18:40)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Pois tá bem, mas quem mora em apartamentos é complicado. Pode ser, que haja à venda nas lojas de óculos, multiópticas e afins...



Sim, talvez. E relativamente ao raio-x:

Na nota, a tutela adianta que a Direção-Geral de Educação, em colaboração com o Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa e a Direção-Geral da Saúde, enviou hoje às escolas "informação pormenorizada" sobre o eclipse solar e os cuidados a ter durante a observação.
*
O ministério avisa que o Sol "nunca deve ser observado diretamente sem filtros solares oculares", mais conhecidos como "óculos de eclipses", nem através de óculos escuros, vidros negros fumados, películas ou negativos fotográficos e radiografias.*

A observação com óculos de proteção especial "nunca deve exceder períodos de 30 segundos", fazendo-se "sempre intervalos de três minutos de descanso".

A tutela sugere como método seguro de observação do eclipse a projeção da imagem do Sol num cartão, por meio de um orifício, ou a visualização da imagem projetada na sombra das árvores.

http://lifestyle.sapo.pt/familia/no...-para-cuidados-na-observacao-de-eclipse-solar


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Mar 2015 às 18:44)

Orion disse:


> Sim, talvez. E relativamente ao raio-x:
> 
> Na nota, a tutela adianta que a Direção-Geral de Educação, em colaboração com o Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa e a Direção-Geral da Saúde, enviou hoje às escolas "informação pormenorizada" sobre o eclipse solar e os cuidados a ter durante a observação.
> *
> ...



Sim eu sei disso, obrigado desde já. Vou ver se consigo arranjar os óculos, caso contrário lá se vai o eclipse.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 20:18)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Sim eu sei disso, obrigado desde já. Vou ver se consigo arranjar os óculos, caso contrário lá se vai o eclipse.



O sol estará a uma altura de 25 a 35º acima do horizonte, portanto praticamente com o brilho próximo do máximo. 

Neste momento uma previsão da nebulosidade é a seguinte:










menos favorável na metade leste do Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Mar 2015 às 22:36)

Procurei hoje em várias farmácias e nenhuma tinha os óculos...
Uma pena, mas há outras maneiras de se acompanhar o eclipse, como se disse acima!


----------



## Geopower (16 Mar 2015 às 22:42)

ouvi à pouco na rádio Tsf que em Lisboa os Óculos para observação do eclipse estarão à venda por 4.50 € na loja de astronomia BS Astro - Brightstar.
http://www.bs-astro.com/pt/loja/532-baader-oculos-para-eclipse.html


----------



## Fernando Costa (16 Mar 2015 às 22:52)

Geopower disse:


> ouvi à pouco na rádio Tsf que em Lisboa os Óculos para observação do eclipse estarão à venda por 4.50 € na loja de astronomia BS Astro - Brightstar.
> http://www.bs-astro.com/pt/loja/532-baader-oculos-para-eclipse.html


 
Podemos mandar vir por correio? No site diz, que está esgotado...


----------



## Geopower (16 Mar 2015 às 23:07)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Podemos mandar vir por correio? No site diz, que está esgotado...


Eu ouvi a entrevista com o responsável da loja, em que disse que tinha encomendado algum stock para esta semana. Não sei é se estarão apenas à venda na loja fisica


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 23:11)

São 'sortes'. Tenho os meus há 11 anos (comprados aquando do trânsito de Vénus - 2004) e não vou poder ver o eclipse ao vivo


----------



## Garcia (16 Mar 2015 às 23:37)

o meu filtro à partida será o modo "live view" da máquina fotográfica...


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Mar 2015 às 00:01)

Azar dos azares que aqui nas proximidades não encontro nada de óculos para eclipses solares nem sei se vou encontrar...


----------



## Dematos (17 Mar 2015 às 04:19)

Eu tenho 2, eu sei que tenho 2, so' nao sei onde!!  Estarao numa gaveta qualquer! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dematos (17 Mar 2015 às 04:26)

Nao sera' uma irresponsabilidade por parte do governo ou de outras entidades nao colocarem a disposicao do publico oculos para ver o eclipse??! Tambem uma coisa e' certa, grande parte das pessoas ainda nao sabem que vai haver 1eclipse!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2015 às 07:26)

Estou a achar estranho ninguém se adiantar, em 2005 houve pelo menos um jornal a oferecer óculos se não me engano.

De qualquer forma, se não houver óculos especiais, há os óculos ou máscaras de soldadura, não sei se nas lojas da especialidade vendem apenas os filtros ou haverá algo mais em conta. Mas mesmo estes não sei se são seguros a nível de radiação invisível...

Mas é importante ter a noção de que óculos de sol não servem de todo, o sol não emite apenas radiação visível!

Os miúdos são os mais vulneráveis a fazerem asneira, mas parece que nas escolas já se está a alertar.  Isto é um assunto muito sério, é muito fácil provocar danos nas células do olho, a consequência imediata é quando se fecha os olhos na escuridão fica-se a ver pontos luminosos que levam anos a desaparecer.... ou nunca mais desaparecem... fazendo uma analogia, é tipo conjunto pixels queimados dum ecrã ou ccd ... às vezes para toda a vida!

E escusado será dizer que olhar directamente por uns binóculos ou lentes sem qualquer filtro apropriado pode até cegar.

Sem óculos especiais, a forma mais segura é projecção indirecta, aproveitar a situação para por exemplo construir uma pinhole camera, com uma caixa de cartão, ideal para construir juntamente com crianças.
No youtube há imensos vídeos, mais ou menos sofisticados:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ver eclipse pinhole camera


*Cuidados para observar um eclipse solar*
_
Nunca se deve olhar para o Sol sem que se tenha uma proteção eficiente para os olhos. A mesma orientação vale durante um eclipse parcial ou anular do Sol. Parte da luz proveniente do Sol é de alta energia e pode danificar, de forma irreversível, células do olho.

A forma mais segura de observar um eclipse solar parcial ou anular é por meio de prejeção. Numa cartolina faça um orifício de cerca de 1 cm de diâmetro. Encoste essa cartolina furada num espelho plano. Ficando ao sol, faça a luz solar refletir num espelho e incidir numa parede à sombra. Lá se poderá ver a imagem do Sol durante o eclipse sem danificar o olho. Existem alguns filtros, usados por soldadores que podem dar proteção para poder olhar o eclipse diretamente. Sanduíches de filmes fotográficos Preto e Branco podem ser usados em breves intervalos de tempo.
_
_Vidros esfumaçados, garrafas com líquidos escuros, óculos escuros, bacias com água etc. *NÃO* oferecem proteção adequada e devem ser evitados. A observação de um eclipse com telescópios, lunetas ou binóculos só deve ser feita se devidamente autorizada pelo fabricante dos referidos instrumentos. Caso contrário, o risco de danos ópticos é muito grande, geralmente ocorrendo perda total da visão. *Cuidado!*_​


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2015 às 07:59)

Um paper em português, aconselho a leitura:

























































Fonte: https://periodicos.ufsc.br/index.php/fisica/article/view/2175-7941.2012v29n1p81/21605


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2015 às 22:25)

Voltando a projetar o eclipse total nas ilhas Faroe/Svalbard, sendo que o ponto máximo será às 9:42 (Faroe) e às 11:12 (Svalbard):

http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/faroe/torshavn

http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/norway/longyearbyen

Primeiro o mar:











Apanhar o mar em melhor estado é difícil (incluindo em Svalbard). É seguro afirmar que coisas destas não acontecerão:


Cobertura nebulosa e precipitação:

Faroe:





















http://forecast.uoa.gr/gmap/index.php?lat=62.208372&lon=-6.897791











Svalbard (dificil de se obter):






http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/NO/Svalbard.html?MR=1






http://www.yr.no/place/Norway/Svalbard/Longyearbyen/long.html











Conclusões:

- Svalbard: A previsão é difícil dada a falta de informações. Contudo, e apesar de não estar prevista chuva, não acredito que aconteça a observação do eclipse. A cobertura nebulosa será significativa e o sol não estará muito alto no céu:






- Ilhas Faroe: Nas ilhas propriamente ditas, penso que também será muito difícil. Os cruzeiros, sim, terão muitas mais possibilidades. Terão que navegar para oeste das ilhas para apanhar o sol a sudeste:






Contudo, e com alguma sorte, na ponta sul/sudoeste das ilhas Faroe, algumas pessoas podem apanhar o fenómeno tendo em conta que o sol estará algo elevado no céu.


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2015 às 15:49)

Resumo de todos os locais disponíveis para a observação do eclipse:

http://oal.ul.pt/locais-onde-pode-observar-o-eclipse-solar/


----------



## PedroSarrico (18 Mar 2015 às 22:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Azar dos azares que aqui nas proximidades não encontro nada de óculos para eclipses solares nem sei se vou encontrar...




Eu ainda tenho os óculos de 1999 e uns outros que comprei no outro eclipse que veio uns anos depois.


----------



## Fernando Costa (18 Mar 2015 às 22:43)

Segundo o GFS, as nuvens poderão tapar o eclipse de sexta-feira em especial no norte e centro.


----------



## supercell (18 Mar 2015 às 22:49)

Alguém sabe onde se pode comprar filtros solares para colocar nas máquinas fotográficas?


----------



## camrov8 (18 Mar 2015 às 23:01)

supercell disse:


> Alguém sabe onde se pode comprar filtros solares para colocar nas máquinas fotográficas?


 em Aveiro é fácil brightstar em Oiã


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2015 às 23:16)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Segundo o GFS, as nuvens poderão tapar o eclipse de sexta-feira em especial no norte e centro.



Tem variado bastante entre saídas






Já esteve de facto melhor nos modelos , mas nada está perdido ainda para ninguém, embora certamente na hora muitos vão ter azar e outros sorte. 
Sendo o eclipse bastante cedo, às primeiras horas da manhã, numa sinóptica destas em que a instabilidade é muito reduzida pós nascer do sol, é capaz de haver boas probabilidades de não haver nuvens ou pelo menos haver algumas boas abertas. Hoje por exemplo no norte o dia esteve quase sempre nublado, mas de manhã bem cedo pelas 7 ou 8h esteve céu quase limpo.


----------



## Fernando Costa (18 Mar 2015 às 23:25)

Não consegui os óculos e agora? Quero ver o eclipse. Morando num apartamento o método de projecção não é o melhor.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mar 2015 às 03:50)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Não consegui os óculos e agora? Quero ver o eclipse. Morando num apartamento o método de projecção não é o melhor.



Furo de alfinete numa cartolina opaca e projectar sobre um papel branco pequeno (A5) colado numa cartolina preta. 
Tal como descrito na mensagem do Vince
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/eclipse-solar-de-20-marco-2015.8168/page-4#post-479754

resulta tanto melhor quanto mais os nossos olhos puderem estar a receber pouca luz periférica. De costas para o sol e virados para algo que não esteja iluminado.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2015 às 18:55)

O Telegraph também vai transmitir em direto:


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mar 2015 às 21:18)

Acho uma grande incompetência o Ministério da Saúde não ter encomendado os óculos do eclipse, uma completa irresponsabilidade para toda a população.
Dirigi-me a umas 5 farmácias, perguntei por óculos e nenhuma tinha ou sequer sabia da existência de tal produto em Portugal. 

Se até no outro eclipse ofereciam óculos, muito bem prevenido, este é uma autêntica falha. Prevejo que metade da população utilize óculos de sol ou outros instrumentos, de "tentar atenuar" as radiações tipo radiografias, fotografias negativas, etc sendo que nenhum destes objetos realmente protege... Os restantes devem olhar diretamente para o sol e ficar fascinados... E depois uma pequena percentagem vê pela sombra de uma árvore, ou por orifícios, cartolinas, etc...

Acho que por este andar os hospitais vão estar cheios de pessoas cegas.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2015 às 21:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho uma grande incompetência o Ministério da Saúde não ter encomendado os óculos do eclipse, uma completa irresponsabilidade para toda a população.
> Dirigi-me a umas 5 farmácias, perguntei por óculos e nenhuma tinha ou sequer sabia da existência de tal produto em Portugal.
> 
> Se até no outro eclipse ofereciam óculos, muito bem prevenido, este é uma autêntica falha. Prevejo que metade da população utilize óculos de sol ou outros instrumentos, de "tentar atenuar" as radiações tipo radiografias, fotografias negativas, etc sendo que nenhum destes objetos realmente protege... Os restantes devem olhar diretamente para o sol e ficar fascinados... E depois uma pequena percentagem vê pela sombra de uma árvore, ou por orifícios, cartolinas, etc...
> ...



Pois mas depois quem paga o prejuízo?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Mar 2015 às 21:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho uma grande incompetência o Ministério da Saúde não ter encomendado os óculos do eclipse, uma completa irresponsabilidade para toda a população.
> Dirigi-me a umas 5 farmácias, perguntei por óculos e nenhuma tinha ou sequer sabia da existência de tal produto em Portugal.
> 
> Se até no outro eclipse ofereciam óculos, muito bem prevenido, este é uma autêntica falha. Prevejo que metade da população utilize óculos de sol ou outros instrumentos, de "tentar atenuar" as radiações tipo radiografias, fotografias negativas, etc sendo que nenhum destes objetos realmente protege... Os restantes devem olhar diretamente para o sol e ficar fascinados... E depois uma pequena percentagem vê pela sombra de uma árvore, ou por orifícios, cartolinas, etc...
> ...



A "sorte" é que muita gente nem deve saber que vai haver eclipse... A divulgação fora dos canais mais especializados foi muito pouca (parece-me)...


----------



## Geopower (19 Mar 2015 às 22:29)

o próximo eclipse solar num dia 20 de Março será em 2034. Há que aproveitar o de amanhã!
encontrei este artigo interessante:
http://earthsky.org/space/how-often-do-we-have-a-march-equinox-solar-eclipse?utm_source=EarthSky News&utm_campaign=8f2277949d-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-8f2277949d-393855069


----------



## Profetaa (19 Mar 2015 às 23:16)

Em França, o intervalo da manhã foi suspenso e as crianças deverão ficar dentro das salas de aula, para que não caiam na tentação de olhar o Sol sem qualquer protecção...(isto na escola onde trabalha um familiar meu).!


----------



## Dematos (20 Mar 2015 às 02:03)

O Estado precisa de dinheiro, certo? Logo aqui podia ganhar alguns trocos, com a venda dos oculos!!! Para isso informava e colocava publicidade nas tv's!! E' que aqueles que foram guardados do eclipse de 1999 e do evento de 2004 ja' nao sao recomendados usar! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 08:03)

Sol à vista em Carcavelos. Começou agora.

Edição: Altocumulus resolveram vir observar também e puseram-se à minha frente!


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2015 às 08:08)

Por aqui também está sol por enquanto. Daqui a pouco tento ir ao telhado com os óculos e a máquina


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (20 Mar 2015 às 08:08)

Sol à vista em Edimburgo!


----------



## Fernando Costa (20 Mar 2015 às 08:11)

Por aqui também já começou o eclipse. Quando acordei as 7:15 o céu estava nublado, mas entretanto o sol descobriu mesmo a tempo. Esta fase inicial é mais perigosa. Não havendo óculos, só me resta usar uma radiografia bem escura. O sol neste momento dá na minha sala. Só olho 2/3 segundos no máximo e desvio logo o olhar. Sei que é perigoso e que é um risco que corro como outro qualquer. Espero, que tudo corra pelo melhor. Bom eclipse para todos.


----------



## Dematos (20 Mar 2015 às 08:12)

sol tambem, mas nao sei por quanto tempo mais!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fernando Costa (20 Mar 2015 às 08:23)

E por aqui. Já não consigo ver mais. O sol já anda atrás do prédio à frente da minha casa. Se calhar até é melhor assim-


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2015 às 08:30)

Sei que é um risco mas quando o sol espreita lá olho para o céu, e neste momento penso que o sol já está cerca de 20% tapado...


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2015 às 08:36)

Uma luminosidade suave fantástica por aqui em combinação com o céu encoberto, está cada vez mais escuro.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2015 às 08:37)

Ora bem o eclipse está quase no seu pico abertas neste momento e percebe-se bem o sol em forma de quarto minguante lunar... Já se nota que está mais escuro.


----------



## Rachie (20 Mar 2015 às 08:42)

Por aqui céu um pouco nublado, mas dá para perceber a luz amarelada do eclipse 

EDIT: Não resisto a partilhar. Um colega meu fez o seguinte comentário: "O eclipse começou mais cedo, já está a ficar escuro."
Espero honestamente que estivesse no gozo


----------



## Geopower (20 Mar 2015 às 08:42)

Olhando as sombras das árvores já se nota o eclipse.


----------



## Dematos (20 Mar 2015 às 08:53)

Uma claridade estranha...  

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2015 às 09:02)

Que escuridão tão "estranha" ( comentários de algumas pessoas que não sabiam do eclipse de hoje)


----------



## meko60 (20 Mar 2015 às 09:02)

Bom dia.
O sol já só é visível 1/4. Está como se fosse a lua em quarto minguante/crescente.O pico do eclipse já foi ultrapassado.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Mar 2015 às 09:03)

Tirada à poucos minutos:




Eclipse by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Fernando Costa (20 Mar 2015 às 09:04)

E pronto já atingimos o auge deste eclipse solar parcial. As nuvens é  que estragaram um pouco,


----------



## guimeixen (20 Mar 2015 às 09:17)

Imagem de satélite mais recente:




a by guimeixen, on Flickr




b by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2015 às 09:19)

Por aqui foi assim:


----------



## meko60 (20 Mar 2015 às 09:21)

Boas fotos!Qual a técnica utilizada?


----------



## vamm (20 Mar 2015 às 09:22)

Às 9h em ponto, tive direito a um filtro natural


----------



## guimeixen (20 Mar 2015 às 09:26)

Tirada agora:




IMG_20150320_092450 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Rachie (20 Mar 2015 às 09:27)

Com o meu telemóvel baratinho consegui apanhar qualquer coisa, os meus colegas com os iPhone só apanharam luz ehehehe


----------



## Scan_Ferr (20 Mar 2015 às 09:31)

Por aqui a qualidade de nuvens não deixam ver nada


----------



## guimeixen (20 Mar 2015 às 09:41)

Mais uma tirada agora:




Solar Eclipse by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2015 às 09:42)

Animação satélite 

(imagem pesada, 8Mb)
http://i.imgur.com/KBiL76e.gif

depois publico a final


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2015 às 09:43)

meko60 disse:


> Boas fotos!Qual a técnica utilizada?



Obrigado. Tive de utilizar, e como faço em todos os eclipses solares, o tempo de exposição nos 1/1600 e 1/2000, a abertura de 3,1 ou de 5 e a ISO mais baixa possível. Para além disso coloco os óculos próprios do eclipse na lente  Depois no pc faz-se uma edição, principalmente para realçar as cores.


----------



## vamm (20 Mar 2015 às 09:46)

AndréFrade disse:


> Obrigado. Tive de utilizar, e como faço em todos os eclipses solares, o tempo de exposição nos 1/1600 e 1/2000, a abertura de 3,1 ou de 5 e a ISO mais baixa possível. Para além disso coloco os óculos próprios do eclipse na lente  Depois no pc faz-se uma edição, principalmente para realçar as cores.


Eu usei o visor de uma máscara de soldar para algumas fotos 
Mas felizmente o nevoeiro permitiu observar a olho nu.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2015 às 09:50)

Fotos possíveis! As nuvens não ajudaram.


----------



## Thomar (20 Mar 2015 às 10:28)

Bom dia! Fotos muito boas pessoal! 
Se forem *agora* ao site Sat24, poderão ver na animação das imagens de satélite que elas escurecem até quase de noite!


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Mar 2015 às 11:12)

Visto da minha prespectiva, o filtro usado foi uns quantos pedaçoes de filme de diapositivos "revelados" que não tinham imagens ( fica negro ) num porta filtros improvidado, ou seja um filtro muito "pró"


----------



## guimeixen (20 Mar 2015 às 11:15)

Com o telemóvel colado aos binóculos, zoom ao máximo, um vidro que tirei de uma janela à frente, virado de costas para o sol e com a ajuda das nuvens ainda deu para conseguir tirar fotos.

Estas são as que ficaram melhores:




Solar Eclipse by guimeixen, on Flickr




Solar Eclipse by guimeixen, on Flickr




Solar Eclipse by guimeixen, on Flickr




Solar Eclipse by guimeixen, on Flickr




Solar Eclipse by guimeixen, on Flickr




Solar Eclipse by guimeixen, on Flickr




Solar Eclipse by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2015 às 11:15)

Animações satélite:


*EU (clicar para aumentar, ~14Mb)*






*PI (clicar para aumentar, ~9Mb)



*



Vídeo da Eumetsat:


----------



## actioman (20 Mar 2015 às 11:45)

Por aqui apesar do céu se apresentar nublado, houve uns momentos de menor espessura das nunves em que deu para tirara estas duas fotos. A primeira às 9h02 e a segunda ás 9h30:











Abraço!


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mar 2015 às 12:10)

Dematos disse:


> O Estado precisa de dinheiro, certo? Logo aqui podia ganhar alguns trocos, com a venda dos oculos!!! Para isso informava e colocava publicidade nas tv's!! E' que aqueles que foram guardados do eclipse de 1999 e do evento de 2004 ja' nao sao recomendados usar!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


Eu utilizei os óculos de 99...


----------



## rozzo (20 Mar 2015 às 12:19)

Além das fantásticas animações do satélite, deu perfeitamente para notar a estagnação ou mesmo queda da temperatura durante o período do eclipse, apesar de ser hora típica de aquecimento "a pique".
Este exemplo da estação Barosa, Leiria é interessante, a queda da temperatura durante a queda da radiação solar:


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 12:27)

AndréFrade disse:


> Por aqui foi assim:






vamm disse:


> Às 9h em ponto, tive direito a um filtro natural






miguel disse:


> Fotos possíveis! As nuvens não ajudaram.



 Excelente! André, grande foto!

Vamm, que sortuda ! Composição original! Ficou estupenda!

Miguel, pelo contrário, as nuvens ajudaram!

Os melhores cenários de eclipse são com nuvens! Parabéns a todos!

Aqui em Carcavelos, o céu limpou e as condições ficaram ideais, mas eu teria preferido mesmo assim umas nuvenzinhas para compôr.
À falta delas, fica aqui um eclipse patriótico 

Início, ainda nublado





Já com céu limpo





A maré viva na vazante extrema (amanhã ainda será mais forte). Provavelmente nada nesta foto revela que foi tirada durante o eclipse. Mas com sol alto e aberto, na praia, e abertura f/11, a velocidade devia ser pelo menos 1/200. O decréscimo da velocidade para 1/80 dá uma ideia da redução da luminosidade para cerca de 30 a 40% do normal. A pequena _lenticularis_ foi das poucas nuvens que sobraram, varridas por um vento nordeste moderado, quase forte.





Já alguma vez olharam para o contorno das sombras projectadas durante um eclipse parcial a mais de 50%? Cada pequeno detalhe do contorno do objecto que projecta a sombra retrata a forma do sol. Quando o sol está completo, nada se nota de especial, mas num eclipse:




A imagem acima é apenas a sombra de uma rocha com anfractuosidades, mas que curiosos perfis têm as sombras desses detalhes, a rocha não tinha com certeza esse aspecto 

O fim do eclipse volta a mostrar a mancha solar 2303, a única que se consegue distinguir nesta altura:





A imagem acima fez-me lembrar um _pac-man_... se calhar apanhei sol a mais


----------



## Thomar (20 Mar 2015 às 12:41)

StormRic, hoje não notei tanto a diferença nas sombras como o eclipse de 2005,
talvez porque havia alguma nebulosidade hoje de manhã, pelo menos aqui por Ponte de Sôr.
Mas lembro-me bem que no de 2005 as sombras eram algo difusas, ténues e até duplicadas.


----------



## Garcia (20 Mar 2015 às 12:58)

Fotos fantásticas. . 
Parabéns a todos. As que tirei ainda não tive tempo de as descarregar, mas como nunca tinha fotografado um eclipse solar, devem estar bonitas devem. . .


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Mar 2015 às 13:33)

Boa tarde.

Fantásticas imagens que temos aqui. E que excelentes fotógrafos temos na nossa comunidade...
*Parabéns a todos!* 



rozzo disse:


> Além das fantásticas animações do satélite, deu perfeitamente para notar a estagnação ou mesmo queda da temperatura durante o período do eclipse, apesar de ser hora típica de aquecimento "a pique".


Também na minha estação observei dados curiosos.
A temperatura em subida, desceu dos *15,0ºC* (08.37h) para os *14,4ºC (09.47h)*, voltando a subir após o final do eclipse.
Nota também para a diminuição do vento nesse período e para a direcção do vento que se tornou de *Sul*. Após o final do eclipse o vento intensificou-se um pouco e regressou ao quadrante *NE*.







Por cá o céu apresentou-se *100% nublado* pelo que não visualizei o evento. Azar...


----------



## Geopower (20 Mar 2015 às 13:51)

Aqui no Areeiro onde me encontrava às 9.00h foi visivel a penumbra a avançar de norte para sul, na direcção Areeiro-Penha de França.


----------



## Orion (20 Mar 2015 às 14:01)

Em Svalbard, e para grande surpresa minha, céu limpo:






http://www.spaceweather.com/


----------



## vamm (20 Mar 2015 às 15:27)

StormRic disse:


> Vamm, que sortuda ! Composição original! Ficou estupenda!


Por acaso calhou mesmo bem vir o nevoeiro


----------



## Orion (20 Mar 2015 às 16:06)




----------



## Orion (20 Mar 2015 às 16:19)

Vídeo de apresentação das ilhas Faroé (incluindo uma mulher que já viu 8 eclipses):


Eclipse (completa desilusão):


----------



## Orion (20 Mar 2015 às 17:20)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ays-people-viewed-the-2015-solar-eclipse.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2015 às 19:37)

O pouco que consegui num momento em que uma nuvem de maior espessura passou à frente do Sol e da Lua:


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 21:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O pouco que consegui num momento em que uma nuvem de maior espessura passou à frente do Sol e da Lua:



Bem apanhado, perto do máximo 



Vitor TT disse:


> o filtro usado foi uns quantos pedaçoes de filme de diapositivos "revelados" que não tinham imagens ( fica negro ) num porta filtros improvidado, ou seja um filtro muito "pró"



Bom "desenrasque", ficou bonito 



guimeixen disse:


> Com o telemóvel colado aos binóculos, zoom ao máximo, um vidro que tirei de uma janela à frente, virado de costas para o sol e com a ajuda das nuvens ainda deu para conseguir tirar foto


Acho que esta técnica merece o prémio da improvisação bem sucedida... 




actioman disse:


> Por aqui apesar do céu se apresentar nublado, houve uns momentos de menor espessura das nunves em que deu para tirara estas duas fotos. A primeira às 9h02 e a segunda ás 9h30:



Excelente qualidade!


----------



## Garcia (20 Mar 2015 às 22:00)

Esta foi a melhor que consegui (com maior percentagem tapado).. é um crop da original e teve que levar tratamento de imagem para conseguir escurecer mais a imagem.. sem filtros..


----------



## vinc7e (20 Mar 2015 às 22:05)

No intervalo das nuvens também consegui fazer alguns registos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nesta, já na parte final do eclipse, vê-se a mancha solar que falaram alguns posts atrás.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mar 2015 às 22:15)

*Imagens brilhantes*, vou me atrever a guardar algumas! * Parabéns a todos! *

Aqui vão as minhas de má qualidade mais foi o melhor que arranjei...
Não sabia muito bem trabalhar com a máquina por isso sempre que tirava uma foto, mesmo estando eclipse, só se via luz 
Conclusão: Tive de por os oculos de por do sol na lente e mesmo assim ainda tive de editar maior parte das fotos.
Aqui vão algumas:











A única nebulosidade que passou


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2015 às 22:19)

Foto tirada no voo Easyjet 1805, entre Manchester e Keflavík





(c) https://twitter.com/easyJet/status/578979431433170944


----------



## Teles (20 Mar 2015 às 22:27)

Umas fotos do eclipse tiradas por mim mas com pouca qualidade:


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2015 às 22:30)

Vince disse:


> Foto tirada no voo Easyjet 1805, entre Manchester e Keflavík
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que categoria  Muito bom.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Mar 2015 às 22:52)

Na Escola Básica de Pias, a observação foi impossibilitada pelas nuvens... Ainda deu para ver o início, mas por volta das 08:45 a nebulosidade tapou por completo o Sol. O "problema" resolveu-se projetando imagens do Stellarium. Os alunos reuniram-se no átrio onde estava a ser feita a projeção, um pouco antes das 09:00. Aí, aproveitou-se para explicar o fenómeno e para referir alguns factos curiosos, como o facto de hoje ocorrer o equinócio de Primavera e de o próximo eclipse solar visível em Portugal ocorrer daqui a 11 anos. Às 09:01, máximo do eclipse, os alunos irromperam numa espontânea salva de palmas! (Não publico fotos com os alunos por questões de privacidade).

Publicitação do evento, que por sorte ocorreu durante as Jornadas das Ciências e do Ambiente!







Projeção das imagens do "Stelalrium". 08:30







A única foto do Sol que consegui, por volta das 08:40, antes de as nuvens O esconderem por completo!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mar 2015 às 23:23)

Aqui ficam algumas das fotos do Eclipse, que consegui captar.


----------



## Teles (20 Mar 2015 às 23:36)

*Astrofotografo  Thierry Legauth regista transito da ISS durante o eclipse:

http://blog.cienctec.com.br/imagens..._action_types=news.publishes&fb_ref=pub-video











http://www.astrophoto.fr/*


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2015 às 01:01)

Teles disse:


> *Astrofotografo  Thierry Legauth regista transito da ISS durante o eclipse:
> 
> http://blog.cienctec.com.br/imagens..._action_types=news.publishes&fb_ref=pub-video*


Muito bom!


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2015 às 16:54)

Numa publicação anterior fiz referência a um avião particular (na realidade foram 3) que iria mostrar o eclipse. Aqui está o relato completo:

http://www.space.com/28886-total-solar-eclipse-2015-airplane-view.html

Numa pesquisa breve na internet, e lutando para perceber o alemão no google tradutor, descobri que uma das empresas, aparentemente, fará um voo para ver o eclipse solar total em 2016 na Indonésia e também faz voos para se ver a aurora boreal:

http://www.eclipse-reisen.de/

Adição:

Outra empresa que faz voos para se ver a aurora (500 euros):

http://www.airevents.de/product_info.php?products_id=253


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2015 às 18:23)

Teles disse:


> Astrofotografo Thierry Legauth regista transito da ISS durante o eclipse:



 absolutamente espantoso! Não há dúvida: 13 frames aprox. 0,6 s. O planeamento disto é extraordinário.


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2015 às 19:04)

StormRic disse:


> absolutamente espantoso! Não há dúvida: 13 frames aprox. 0,6 s. O planeamento disto é extraordinário.



O Thierry Legauth foi quem popularizou este tipo de fotos do transito da ISS no Sol, há bastantes imagens no histórico do fórum. Há anos atrás era com o Space Shuttle. Não há ninguém que tira este tipo de fotos extraordinárias como ele, e como referes, exige planeamento brutal. E ele ficou furioso com as nuvens em Espanha, bem perto da fronteira portuguesa. Planeamento brutal para depois aparecerem umas nuvens a complicar tudo


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2015 às 19:14)




----------



## João Pedro (22 Mar 2015 às 16:42)

Bom, cá fica o meu registo do eclipse. Uma verdadeira odisseia tirar estas fotos!  À falta de tempo para comprar um filtro tecnologicamente mais avançado, lá tive de recorrer à velhinha técnica do vidro bem fumado com fumo de uma vela... curiosamente, mesmo com o céu bastante encoberto, funcionou bem melhor do que estava à espera. 

Duas horas com o vidro numa mão e a máquina na outra. Já nem sentia os braços! 

07:20



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

07:25



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

08:12, começava a "festa"!



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

08:24



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

08:33



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

08:40, ao natural



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

08:51



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

08:58



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

09:00, escurecia no Porto



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

09:06



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

09:13



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

09:20



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

09:33



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

09:43



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

09:56, a dar as últimas...



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E para acabar, uma composição com as imagens anteriores:



Solar eclipse. Porto, 20-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 05:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, cá fica o meu registo do eclipse. Uma verdadeira odisseia tirar estas fotos!  À falta de tempo para comprar um filtro tecnologicamente mais avançado, lá tive de recorrer à velhinha técnica do vidro bem fumado com fumo de uma vela... curiosamente, mesmo com o céu bastante encoberto, funcionou bem melhor do que estava à espera.
> 
> Duas horas com o vidro numa mão e a máquina na outra. Já nem sentia os braços!



 grande trabalho e dedicação sem dúvida! E não é que o resultado com o filtro improvisado ficou excelente? Dos melhores mesmo!

A propósito, em algumas eu usei um recorte de radiografia justaposto à lente...


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mar 2015 às 21:28)

Obrigado Ricardo! 
Venha o próximo!


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2015 às 00:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Ricardo!
> Venha o próximo!





Vou investigar se haverá algum ( parcial, claro, antes do de 2026) que ocorra ao pôr-do-sol. Isso seria fantástico, nem precisávamos de filtros, e cenicamente deslumbrante.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Mar 2015 às 03:16)

StormRic disse:


> Vou investigar se haverá algum ( parcial, claro, antes do de 2026) que ocorra ao pôr-do-sol. Isso seria fantástico, nem precisávamos de filtros, e cenicamente deslumbrante.



Há um eclipse parcial menor que o de 20 de março deste ano com cerca de 40% de cobertura do sol a 21 de Agosto de 2017. E vai ocorrer ao pôr do sol.
http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/portugal/viseu?iso=20170821


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2015 às 06:48)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Há um eclipse parcial menor que o de 20 de março deste ano com cerca de 40% de cobertura do sol a 21 de Agosto de 2017. E vai ocorrer ao pôr do sol.
> http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/portugal/viseu?iso=20170821



 boa descoberta! No verão parece ideal para a visibilidade. É mais parcial do que este último mas vai ser óptimo vê-lo sem filtros, que haja alguma neblina q.b.

Simulação no Stellarium:





Será preciso ir à costa oeste (de Carcavelos não se verá) ou ao cimo de um monte com vista desafogada para o poente.
Já estou a imaginá-lo visto através do Arco da Ursa (O "Portal Cósmico"), por exemplo! 
Maré praticamente na baixa-mar, ainda vazante, perfeito!

Marco lugar desde já!


----------



## actioman (25 Mar 2015 às 12:38)

Muito boas fotos por aqui! E a malta sempre com grandes pesquisas e informações! Dá gosto vir aqui! 

Mas claro o grade destaque vai para o belíssimo trabalho do nosso João Pedro! De nível superior. Grande esforço e um resultado final que está a à vista! 
A composição final ficou excelente!



João Pedro disse:


>





Obrigado!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2015 às 14:11)

Á falta de contributo fotográfico, aqui vai uma amostra dos dados da estação aquando do eclipse.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Mar 2015 às 20:19)

StormRic disse:


> boa descoberta! No verão parece ideal para a visibilidade. É mais parcial do que este último mas vai ser óptimo vê-lo sem filtros, que haja alguma neblina q.b.
> 
> Simulação no Stellarium:
> 
> ...


Vamos já marcar o lugar! 

Mas a 28 de setembro deste ano teremos um eclipse lunar total, também muito interessante e já está quase aí!


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Mar 2015 às 20:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Vamos já marcar o lugar!
> 
> Mas a 28 de setembro deste ano teremos um eclipse lunar total, também muito interessante e já está quase aí!



Visível em Portugal?


----------



## João Pedro (25 Mar 2015 às 20:22)

actioman disse:


> Muito boas fotos por aqui! E a malta sempre com grandes pesquisas e informações! Dá gosto vir aqui!
> 
> Mas claro o grade destaque vai para o belíssimo trabalho do nosso João Pedro! De nível superior. Grande esforço e um resultado final que está a à vista!
> A composição final ficou excelente!
> ...


Obrigado actionman! Gosto que tenhas gostado!  Valeu a pena chegar mais tarde ao trabalho naquela sexta-feira!


----------



## João Pedro (25 Mar 2015 às 20:25)

celia salta disse:


> Visível em Portugal?


Sim senhora! 
http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/lunar/2015-september-28

Ocorre entre as 2 e as 5 e meia da manhã; vai ser uma noitada!


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2015 às 03:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Sim senhora!
> http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/lunar/2015-september-28
> 
> Ocorre entre as 2 e as 5 e meia da manhã; vai ser uma noitada!



Exemplo do aspecto que a Lua vai ter já perto da totalidade.
Simulação do programa Stellarium para as 3h em ponto da madrugada de 28





A diferença entre um eclipse do Sol e da Lua a nível geográfico é que... não há praticamente diferença de lugar para lugar desde que a Lua seja visível! Seja em que ponto do globo em que fôr vista, no mesmo momento a ocultação pela sombra da Terra é idêntica. A iluminação que é vista mesmo na parte sombria provém do halo atmosférico da Terra. Basicamente serão todos os crepúsculos e auroras à volta do globo terrestre  que estarão a iluminá-la, daí o aspecto alaranjado. Também contribuem, teoricamente, muito ligeiramente, as luzes nocturnas artificiais especialmente das grandes cidades que estiverem a vê-la alta no céu nesse momento.


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2015 às 23:02)




----------

